# Dressage Horses - Astrid Bolton???



## Emshad (27 October 2009)

Does anyone have any experience/feedback of buying from here? Good or bad - PM me if you prefer.  Thanks x


----------



## StaceyTanglewood (27 October 2009)

I think they are supposed to be ok x


----------



## SpottedCat (27 October 2009)

I would get lots of xrays and scans done - they are expensive animals after all.


----------



## miller (27 October 2009)

Have heard mixed - PM me for more info a friend went there a while back


----------



## TableDancer (27 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
 I would get lots of xrays and scans done - they are expensive animals after all. 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## Emshad (27 October 2009)

SpottedCat would definitley be getting a thorough vets examination before any purchase as with any horse 
	
	
		
		
	


	




- Miller I shall pm you - TableDancer would you like to elaborate??


----------



## StaceyTanglewood (27 October 2009)

what are you looking for ?? x


----------



## Halfstep (27 October 2009)

I'd be careful!


----------



## Tanta (27 October 2009)

Get blood tests done if having one vetted and have them tested...


----------



## Amaretto (27 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
 Get blood tests done if having one vetted and have them tested... 

[/ QUOTE ]

She gives you a list of vets she will allow to vet her horses to choose from.  The reason she gives is that a few of her horses have been injured during vettings, so they have to be one of the vets from the list.  

Also know of a few people who have made an offer on a horse subject to x-rays, and she will not allow x-rays to be taken.  Says it's because it takes up too much time, she has to pay extra in groom's wages so the horse can be accompanied by the vet etc, and that she will sell the horse anyway to someone, so it isn't worth her while to go through the x-ray process.

A lot of horses are priced at 9.5K, because generally, anything over 10K needs to have a full set of clean x-rays to get cover.  I know she sells quite a few over that amount too though, so either they already have a set, or the buyer isn't bothered about x-rays.

But if it were me, I would want the x-rays and a vet of my choice, especially if I was spending a lot on a competition horse.

Not saying there is anything wrong with her horses (I know a lot of people who are very happy with their Astrid horses) - just know that this is her policy.


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (27 October 2009)

Wow, who would ever buy a competition horse without x-rays and with a vetting done by an unknown vet??


----------



## Amaretto (27 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Wow, who would ever buy a competition horse without x-rays and with a vetting done by an unknown vet?? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I actually know one of the vets on the list, who is very good...but like you say, getting it done by an unknown vet wouldn't be everyone's cup of tea.


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (27 October 2009)

Yes, sorry, I phrased it badly. I didn't mean to question the professionalism of these vets at all, or hint they are not good; I just know that it would be quite hard for me to trust a vet I've never even met before, especially if I am paying quite a lot of money. Same for x-rays, it's just unbelievable!

The reasons she apparently gives for not allowing other vets / x-rays just do not sound plausible to me. It's all so odd; I don't know any dealer who says anything like that -- surely the small risk of a horse getting injured while being vetted is something every dealer has to take into consideration? In a way, it's part and parcel of their job? And does it really happen so frequently to be an issue?

Maybe her horses are wonderful and all perfect and perfectly healthy, but those two issues would really, really put me off if I was looking for one to buy.


----------



## diggerbez (27 October 2009)

as above i'd be careful and get a full vetting and xrays. if she wouldn't allow my vet then i wouldn't be buying. imho i think her 4 year olds are overproduced  so i'd only buy an unbroken horse from her...but then friends have been pleased with horses they have bought from her too...


----------



## VRIN (28 October 2009)

There have been pervios posts with same subject - might be worth a search through and see what comments have been made


----------



## Andiamo (16 April 2013)

I'm resurrecting this thread...to see if anyone has had any recent / past experiences to add? 

I'm a bit concerned by what's on here already, about not being about to do xrays etc. 

I rang about a couple of horses she has on H&H today, and they're POA (hmmmm). She said they're sold (have been agreed & vetted), but since they haven't been picked up yet, they're still available to buy. If I was the buyer of those horses, I'd be a bit miffed that she's saying they're still for sale. She wouldn't give out prices of them though, wouldn't give me any inkling of price range at all, but insisted to know my budget. Following on from the POA thread today, this gets my back up...

The horses she has look amazing though! Very tempting. Please feel free to PM if you have any experiences that might be helpful, good or bad is fine. 
Thanks


----------



## Mearas (16 April 2013)

I can't say I know anything about this yard but I would always be anxious about a yard that would not allow you to use your choice of vet.


----------



## Andiamo (16 April 2013)

yes, I wonder if that is still the case, considering the comments were from 2009? 

Hoping someone with recent experience can provide some insight!


----------



## measles (16 April 2013)

I would be outraged if I had viewed a horse, had it vetted and (assuming it had passed & I had indicated I was going ahead) the horse was being viewed by other potential buyers.


----------



## Ferdinase514 (17 April 2013)

No experience of Astrid by Garry Williams is brilliant and both of ours came from him. Andiamo - have you spoken to Garry/Verity to see if they have anything?


----------



## Stoxx (17 April 2013)

Barge pole springs to mind.  I know more horses that have come out of there that have things wrong with them than not.

And yes the vet and x-ray scenario still the same as far as I am aware.


----------



## Andiamo (17 April 2013)

Thank you everyone, it's really helpful. 

I'll need a barge pole I think! Shame, because the horses look nice. But it's pretty unscrupulous to say a horse that was awaiting being picked up / paid for by a buyer (after being vetted) - it still for sale until it steps onto the lorry.  

Yes, Measles, if I was in the buyer's shoes, I'd be outraged as well.


----------



## Andiamo (17 April 2013)

Ferdinase514 said:



			No experience of Astrid by Garry Williams is brilliant and both of ours came from him. Andiamo - have you spoken to Garry/Verity to see if they have anything?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, I'd forgotten about them, I will check to see what they have.


----------



## Goldenstar (17 April 2013)

measles said:



			I would be outraged if I had viewed a horse, had it vetted and (assuming it had passed & I had indicated I was going ahead) the horse was being viewed by other potential buyers.
		
Click to expand...

Me too however as a buyer I always get them off the yard the day after the vetting it's easy and "clean " that way.


----------



## measles (17 April 2013)

For clarity can I just add that mine was a general comment and I don't know the yard the thread is about at all.


----------



## JanetGeorge (17 April 2013)

FrodoBeutlin said:



			The reasons she apparently gives for not allowing other vets / x-rays just do not sound plausible to me. It's all so odd; I don't know any dealer who says anything like that -- surely the small risk of a horse getting injured while being vetted is something every dealer has to take into consideration? In a way, it's part and parcel of their job? And does it really happen so frequently to be an issue?
		
Click to expand...

I'm a breeder not a dealer - and I do allow any vet wanted by the buyer - but I'd be VERY prepared to step in and stop the vet doing something 'unreasonable' - I did have one vet ask for (ridden) 15m figures of 8 from a just backed 3 year old!   And I bought back a mare I had bred after it failed a vetting for someone else - the owner had it SO fat and unfit that it tied up DURING the vetting - obviously the owner was stupid to let a horse get into that condition but any vet with eyes should have seen it was NOT fit for hard work and advised the buyer that it would be unsafe to work it hard enough for a totally complete vetting!  And she was not an expensive dressage horse.  And I've heard of vets asking for the lunge on small circle on a firm surface to be done on concrete   that's more than a small risk!!


----------



## Worried1 (17 April 2013)

PM me as I have personal experience of one of the dealers mentioned


----------



## Halfstep (17 April 2013)

Andiamo, I've PMed you!


----------



## Bradders19 (30 April 2013)

Hi 

I have recently been to view a horse at astrid boltons yard. I have been given some worrying feedback through a friend of a friends experience with her. Does anyone have any comments/ feedback please pm if you wish 

Thanks


----------



## noname (30 April 2013)

Crickey!
Had a friend that went to the yard in question and she was not allowed to ride the horse. Could only watch the rider on it as they said she did not want the horse ruined. (Friend was very experienced). If the horse is broken and in work, I'd expect to ride it. You can always tell someone to get off and that your not selling it to them! Hardly going to do that much damage in 10 mins.


----------



## onemoretime (30 April 2013)

Id keep well away if I was you.  There are plenty of other people out there.  What about DHI I think they are still selling although I know the husband there died which was very sad but I am sure they are still trading.  Friend bought a horse from them and is very happy with him.  Heard some not very good things about AB.


----------



## GlamourDol (30 April 2013)

SpottedCat said:



			I would get lots of xrays and scans done - they are expensive animals after all.
		
Click to expand...



Spotted cat, funnily enough I was going to say the same!!


----------



## Oscar (30 April 2013)

I do not know the dealer nor have i had dealings with, but I'm quite wary of these imported youngsters, prices too good to be true etc,  there is often a reason they are a certain price bracket!  Some foreign breeders will offer a uk dealer a good price on a youngster that has had chips removed, or has failed a vetting with them etc.  some are sold with a clean set of x-rays but they don't necessarily belong to the same horse!


----------



## bugsysmum (30 April 2013)

Hi everyone!  OP I hope you don't mind me jumping into your thread, but I've also recently been in touch with AB in respect of looking for a horse.  I was promised video and photos of some 4 yo's for sale and three weeks later haven't ever received them. 
I'm having a nightmare trying to find a horse at the moment - I've tried Garry Williams and after two texts, two e-mails and a voicemail I eventually had a reply, after which I have had nothing.  I've asked for more info about a horse for sale and haven't had anything back.
If anyone can recommend someone who sells dressage horses please PM me - I've tried a few more dressage horse 'dealers' and no-one seems to want to know!  I haven't got a huge budget, (i.e. not hundreds of thousands) but it is by no means unrealistic for what I'm looking for, and I would have thought if someone came along wanting to buy, the sellers would be trying to sell, but it doesn't seem to be that way....
Good luck in your search OP!


----------



## GlamourDol (30 April 2013)

Bugsymum, are you restricted in the area you want to look in? Also what are you looking for?


----------



## Bradders19 (30 April 2013)

Thanks for your comments.. I have been given some advice from someone who had two horses from said yard which both ended up un-rideable... here it is ... 

"If you are still interested in this horse the only advice I can give you is.... I'm not sure if she still does this but she gave us a list of 5 vets we could use, I would insit on not using one of those vets and get advice of a good vet in the area from your vet, make sure every question has been asked vices etc and make sure someone knowladgable picks the horse up and check the reciept. And if you want to be extra careful I would recommend a full set of xrays on all 4 legs"

Hope this helps!


----------



## bugsysmum (30 April 2013)

GlamourDol said:



			Bugsymum, are you restricted in the area you want to look in? Also what are you looking for?
		
Click to expand...

Hi GD - no I'm not restricted - I was due to go and look at one in Gloucester last week but got a call from seller the night before to say it was sold.  (I'm in East of England).  Have also been looking and getting in touch with people in Germany and Holland so I'm not worried about travelling!  I'm after a gelding between 3 and 7 years old, 15.2hh to 16.3hh, temperament must be good and movement correct - and preferably dark bay or black!  Do you know of anything?!
BM x


----------



## Fuzzypuff (30 April 2013)

I don't have experience buying horses from either, but have you tried the Assoulines, or Classic Dressage/Rebecca Hughes? Rebecca will source horses for clients I believe.


----------



## Tiffany (30 April 2013)

I know 3 people who have bought from her and horses have been exactly as described. I also know someone who went to try a horse & she advised them the horse was too much for their riding ability. Don't know her but understand she's very straight talking.


----------



## noname (30 April 2013)

Peter Damgaard, nr folkestone. Lots of quality young horses (danish), very green horses but good movers. Know lots of people who have good experiences. 
If your using dealers then you will hear the odd story that's not worked out for even the most reputable of dealers!
Hope you find a lovely horse!


----------



## GlamourDol (3 May 2013)

bugsysmum said:



			Hi GD - no I'm not restricted - I was due to go and look at one in Gloucester last week but got a call from seller the night before to say it was sold.  (I'm in East of England).  Have also been looking and getting in touch with people in Germany and Holland so I'm not worried about travelling!  I'm after a gelding between 3 and 7 years old, 15.2hh to 16.3hh, temperament must be good and movement correct - and preferably dark bay or black!  Do you know of anything?!
BM x
		
Click to expand...


Hi BM, 

Have you spoken to Jo Graham at all? I believe someone mentioned her above with regards to the DHI horses.

A friend of mine is selling this one, but he is 9.

We looked at one with Andrew Gould a good few years ago, and were very impressed with the horse/him,just at the time she was a bit much for me. 

Are you on facebook? Sounds crazy, but so many people put various horses they are selling on their pages too. Will PM you re one big yard!! 

GD


----------



## LMR (4 May 2013)

never dealt with astrid bolton so can't help you with that but i bought a fab 4yo from Emma Williams at Littletree dressage. can highly recommend


----------



## JandP (4 May 2013)

Woodlander Stud!  Honest and professional people with plenty of quality animals that they have raised themselves.  Why anyone would want to look at foreign rejects in a dealers yard when there are superb dressage horses being bred in this country is beyond me.


----------



## Andiamo (5 May 2013)

Garry Williams - I had the same experience - rang, discussed with him what I wanted, he said "we have several suitable horses", and said his other half would ring me back - she never did. They also didn't respond to my emails. Must be nice to not need customers  

DHI - no experience of them personallly, but if you look in horse results in BD, search for DHI, quite a few of them have done really well. 

Woodcroft Stud - try them - they just got 2 new geldings in this week - German, high quality, both black, in the age and size range you are looking for. They go over, view many, select one or two, then bring them back for sale in the UK. They also breed their own. Woodcroft horses also have very good results in BD. I'm not sure of the price of these two new ones, you'd have to ring to ask. I've been on the lookout for one, and they emailed to let me know they have new stock. I've never been there, they do seem really professional and polite in all communications though. The new ones may not be on the website yet, they're fresh off the lorry. 

Assoulines - maybe. Be careful. 

Good luck.


----------



## Ferdinase514 (6 May 2013)

Garry is very good if busy! 

Moody's have a couple of smart young horses for sale at the moment


----------



## Wisnette (6 May 2013)

Stephen Thompson near Retford, Notts also usually has a few for sale.  He currently has one of our 4yo's - fantastic moving KWPN gelding, though ginger so may not be what you are looking for. Not sure what else he has in at the moment but he usually has 2 or 3 that he's prepping for sale for people.  He's definately worth a call...


----------



## bugsysmum (11 May 2013)

Hi again and thanks for all the replies.  I've e-mailed Stephen Thompson this morning.  Have already tried Woodcroft - not going back.  Woodlander don't have anything within my budget, as per Classic Dressage and Andrew Gould.   I've also been promised a DVD from Holme Grove but it hasn't arrived.  I've been keeping an eye on DHI website too.
Having lost my horse of a lifetime last year, and now finally ready to get another one, it's very frustrating!!
Please do keep the ideas coming!
Thanks BM x


----------



## BORODIN (11 May 2013)

After reading this resurrected thread... 
It seems it's very easy to post about negatives.... 
I have a youngster from astrid and have no problems whatsoever, 
Found her straight talking and calls a spade a spade, maybe people sometimes chose not to listen?? 
I know lots of people with horses purchased from astrid... All happy and doing fantastically!

She must be doing something right after all this is the h and h forum, do you actually read the horse and hound, I'm not sure I've read one episode where a winner hasn't been purchased from her or a horse from her yard has won a big title..! 

I notice the mention of Stephen Thompson 
Did his 5th old that's just qualified for the nationals not come from astrid..?

So yes guys.... Do your homework!


----------



## Andiamo (12 May 2013)

bugsysmum said:



			Have already tried Woodcroft - not going back.
		
Click to expand...

BugsysMumWhat happened at Woodcroft? Just curious to know whether it's one to steer clear of?


----------



## bugsysmum (12 May 2013)

BORODIN said:



			After reading this resurrected thread... 
It seems it's very easy to post about negatives.... 
I have a youngster from astrid and have no problems whatsoever, 
Found her straight talking and calls a spade a spade, maybe people sometimes chose not to listen?? 
I know lots of people with horses purchased from astrid... All happy and doing fantastically!

She must be doing something right after all this is the h and h forum, do you actually read the horse and hound, I'm not sure I've read one episode where a winner hasn't been purchased from her or a horse from her yard has won a big title..! 

I notice the mention of Stephen Thompson 
Did his 5th old that's just qualified for the nationals not come from astrid..?

So yes guys.... Do your homework!
		
Click to expand...

Hi Borodin
I'm not trying to be negative, as I just haven't had the contact / promised photos and videos of the horses for sale!  I've called, texted and e-mailed on more than one occasion and haven't had a response.   If Stephen Thompson calls me back I won't worry about where the horse has come from, it's the calling me back that's important to me at the moment!
BM


----------



## spacefaer (12 May 2013)

I bought a young horse (rising 4 yr old) from Astrid some time ago..... he had been broken a month at that time. He is now an established PSG horse,  competing Inter 1 and training GP...... I can't fault him - he passed a full 5stage vetting when we bought him and again this spring,  aged 12, when he went back to her to be sold. 

She is straight talking which I'd rather have than polite flim flam and has always been brutally honest both when we bought the horse and when I was organising sending him back there.


----------



## Amaretto (29 July 2014)

Hi - I posted the comments about the list of vets five years ago, when I had limited knowledge of AB Sporthorses.  All true, but in no way negative - it was the policy at the time, but not sure about now.

Since then I have met, watched, seen possibly hundreds of horses from her yard out on the dressage circuit mainly, who are doing amazingly.  Also know quite a lot of people since I affiliated my horse at BD who have got horses from her and are thrilled to bits.  My neighbour has a young horse from her who is going great guns in his first season eventing.  An operation of such size will always have good and bad output, that's just horses and happens on every single dealer's yard in the country.

Borodin, I thought exactly the same about Stephen Thompson's horse!

Also, where do you think DHI and a lot of dressage yards source their horses for sale from?  Mainly the continent!  It does not necessarily mean that the horse is broken.  Equally, most of the youngsters are bought as yearlings or two year olds, left to mature in the field, then backed as a 3/4 year old - isn't this usual behaviour for most of us?  Why would you consider an untouched yearling as a 'reject'?


----------

